# Good bye



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Moto and Emma both flew away and im not wasting my time getting them


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*update*

got Emma back Moto's still messing around in the tree for the last 3 days


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Aww i hope moto comes back 
im glad emma did


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm glad you got Emma back, I hope Moto comes back soon.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm sorry they got away and i'm glad you got one back, but how can you say you're not wasting time getting them? That makes me a bit on edge because they are your pets.. your family.. They are your responsibility for 20-30 years that you promised to them by getting them and you are supposed to do your best by them. Please don't let him starve to death or get killed by another animal and try your best to get him down..
My baby has been missing for 3 weeks and I am constantly contacting people who found cockatiels, offering a reward or new bird, cried constantly,posted fliers the best I can, and i'm always online posting lost notifications and looking for found.
I don't know if this was the case this time, but I know you do this a lot and your birds have flown away before..I don't mean to come off a bit rude, but I hope you take this as a lesson learned to not bring your birds outside (clipped or not) without being securely caged or on a harness.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Cheryl said:


> I'm sorry they got away and i'm glad you got one back, but how can you say you're not wasting time getting them? That makes me a bit on edge because they are your pets.. your family.. They are your responsibility for 20-30 years that you promised to them by getting them and you are supposed to do your best by them. Please don't let him starve to death or get killed by another animal and try your best to get him down..
> My baby has been missing for 3 weeks and I am constantly contacting people who found cockatiels, offering a reward or new bird, cried constantly,posted fliers the best I can, and i'm always online posting lost notifications and looking for found.
> I don't know if this was the case this time, but I know you do this a lot and your birds have flown away before..I don't mean to come off a bit rude, but I hope you take this as a lesson learned to not bring your birds outside (clipped or not) without being securely caged or on a harness.


I said that yet I've been out there with his hen for the last 3 days hes lingering in the trees I hear him I tried spraying him down that didn't work im not sure how long they can go without food either. and I didn't let him outside he flew out the door when I was cleaning a cage. as for the other one that got out I took her out of the cage to get another male for calling and I turned around and she was gone but the next day I got her. He's missing his head feathers too you'd think he would be getting to hot that he would come down. Out of all the trees on my yard he picks the highest one to linger in.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay, you are so lucky he is staying close by! Bring that female out again in a cage to call to him and he might come down. Put seed and water where he can see it and he may fly down. A problem could be is that he is too scared to fly down. Is he extremely high up? Did you try spraying with the hose or the waterbottle like you did another time? Although dangerous, I don't think he will last out there much longer, you may have to try spraying him down with a hose. Try to get him down when its dark out so he won't fly away.
I hope you do get him.. poor guy. He must be starving.. Maybe try tempting him with millit!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Cheryl said:


> Okay, you are so lucky he is staying close by! Bring that female out again in a cage to call to him and he might come down. Put seed and water where he can see it and he may fly down. A problem could be is that he is too scared to fly down. Is he extremely high up? Did you try spraying with the hose or the waterbottle like you did another time? Although dangerous, I don't think he will last out there much longer, you may have to try spraying him down with a hose. Try to get him down when its dark out so he won't fly away.
> I hope you do get him.. poor guy. He must be starving.. Maybe try tempting him with millit!


He's so bonded with her I thought he come right down but he hasn't
He was pretty high up in a maple tree and I've tried both a water bottle and a hose neither worked hopefully he will come down soon.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Hes probably scared. When I was told what bird the foster lost for me I was shocked because she is so attached to her parents she never leaves their side and she is NEVER the first out of the cage. I have a feeling the story was a bit off and her daughter was scaring my birds by trying to grab them otherwise I would have lost another two EASILY since they always dance to get out.
He might come down when hes hungry enough, just leave the food out where he can see it.
Good luck! Just keep an eye on him and don't give up.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Cheryl said:


> Hes probably scared. When I was told what bird the foster lost for me I was shocked because she is so attached to her parents she never leaves their side and she is NEVER the first out of the cage. I have a feeling the story was a bit off and her daughter was scaring my birds by trying to grab them otherwise I would have lost another two EASILY since they always dance to get out.
> He might come down when hes hungry enough, just leave the food out where he can see it.
> Good luck! Just keep an eye on him and don't give up.


I don't know where he is now I can't hear him and he can't hear them calling.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh no.  I'm sorry. Post a lost ad on craigslist.org or something. Is he tame? I'm assuming he's fully flighted.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Cheryl said:


> Oh no.  I'm sorry. Post a lost ad on craigslist.org or something. Is he tame? I'm assuming he's fully flighted.


I did post on craigslist and it got flagged an hour later and hes not actually fully flighted either and hes not that tame.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

They flagged you!? Did you post in the pets section or lost and found? People are so sick sometimes.. I had to deal with people flagging me too but I kept on posting. People were even sending me emails saying they couldn't believe I was being flagged.

I hope you do get him back.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Cheryl said:


> They flagged you!? Did you post in the pets section or lost and found? People are so sick sometimes.. I had to deal with people flagging me too but I kept on posting. People were even sending me emails saying they couldn't believe I was being flagged.
> 
> I hope you do get him back.


I prolly will repost it and hope it don't get flagged I posted it in pets but im gonna post it in lost and found this time.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Alright. Good luck! I don't know if you live in a populated area or not, but he may have flew to one of your neighbors so you can ask around as well.


----------



## JudyL (Jun 17, 2010)

elenafan23 said:


> He's so bonded with her I thought he come right down but he hasn't
> He was pretty high up in a maple tree and I've tried both a water bottle and a hose neither worked hopefully he will come down soon.


HI We lost our cockatiel last year I still look for her on line in hopes someone took her in and now is bored with her and wants to give her back.
We miss her dearly.
Anyway ...We found her high up in a tree ( about 3 stories up) the day after she flew about 3 blocks away from home. We were there 5 hrs hoping she would come down to us. She knew we where there as she was all excited to see us.We went home to get her mate and they called to one another for hours but she never came down. We tried a number of things plus my husband went on a roof , we had firemen with us etc. But nothing helped. It eventually got to dark to see her so we had to leave. 
What we learned from the vet too late was ...A Cockatiel does not fly straight down to you. They don't know how. They fly down the way a plane lands. So go a little bit furhter away from where she is and see if that helps get her to fly down to you.
Good Luck!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

JudyL said:


> HI We lost our cockatiel last year I still look for her on line in hopes someone took her in and now is bored with her and wants to give her back.
> We miss her dearly.
> Anyway ...We found her high up in a tree ( about 3 stories up) the day after she flew about 3 blocks away from home. We were there 5 hrs hoping she would come down to us. She knew we where there as she was all excited to see us.We went home to get her mate and they called to one another for hours but she never came down. We tried a number of things plus my husband went on a roof , we had firemen with us etc. But nothing helped. It eventually got to dark to see her so we had to leave.
> What we learned from the vet too late was ...A Cockatiel does not fly straight down to you. They don't know how. They fly down the way a plane lands. So go a little bit furhter away from where she is and see if that helps get her to fly down to you.
> Good Luck!


He's no where near my house so I give up.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

When people give up, that's when the birds chances of being returned home go down from 100 to 1.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Im sorry if this is going to come about rude or whatever but if i was in your situation i would do all i could to get my birds back if they happened to fly away. I wouldnt give up unless i knew for SURE they were nowere by or that the worst had happened- i wouldnt just assume.

It doesnt sound like your a very caring bird parent to just say "okay now i give up" thats the easy way out, and doing that wont bring your bird back. I would be frantically posting flyers, into nearby shops, asking people around to contact you at the slightest sound of him/her.
There are stories of birds coming back weeks and months later because their owners DID NOT GIVE UP- they persisted and it paied off.

I agree with solace, because you "gave up" the bird now has a zero chance of survival.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

I kind of get the feeling the bird isn’t tame so the owner isn’t that bothered if the bird comes back or not, and to be honest the novelty of owning a bird has worn off so in some ways probably quite glad about the situation, just disappointed that one came back and still has the hassle of caring for one.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

This makes me sad and disappointed.


----------



## JudyL (Jun 17, 2010)

*Sad*

Well that is of course, your call to give up looking for your cockatiel. I find it very sad. As someone else wrote people have gotten lucky weeks months and even a women in Chicago found her cockatiel after 4 years , on line.



elenafan23 said:


> He's no where near my house so I give up.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Have you tried contacting the local vets, police, animal shelters? even the local free ads?
Chances are if he has been found the person won't be a bird keeper so will take the bird to the nearest vets or animal rescue centre.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I saw this post a few days ago and would normally comment but I couldn't. I feel so sad for this bird. If Holly had gotten out rather than be put to sleep I would do everything in my power to get him back. I'm sorry if we're all getting the wrong idea, but your first post didn't sound all that concerned... again, I'm sorry if we've taken that the wrong way and you didn't mean that. They depend on us for everything.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

That statement doesn't shock me at all. You have a large amount of birds and you take unneeded risk with their safety. This is only one of many posting I've seen where your birds have gotten out and become lost. It's only by what seems to be luck you gotten then back before. I pray someone found that poor bird and is taking care of it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I do feel sorry for the bird, and I do HOPE that even though you said you give up, that you will continue to try and find the bird.

I've lost a total of three birds, that have escaped. I lost Dipsy first, my very first Cockatiel, I looked and looked for not only days, but months and months, I still to this day, put ad's up in hope someone may have her and see my ad, but I am yet to hear anything. Then Charlie & Jasper escaped, Charlie had been gone for a total of three days, until on the third day, I found him in my backyard sitting on a tree. 

As each day passed, I cried more and more, I done everything in my will power to *try* get them both back (wandering around for hours up until dark calling for them, posting fliers in letter boxes, ringing around everywhere, posting ad's, going as far as a few towns away to POST lost posters on pet shops, vets, supermarkets and such, and etc, just ANYTHING as long as I didn't give up), then when I found Charlie sitting in the tree in my backyard, I couldn't have been more happier, all that will power worked, all that I done and not for a minute wanted to give up, worked, brought Charlie back. Jasper I continue to look for, I don't care if it's years later down the track that I get him back, it's happened, people have gotten their bird(s) back years later and sometimes it's only days/weeks/months. 

I can't help but think, maybe you've got too many birds and now it's becoming a bit much for you, hence why you _seem _to not be too concerned/worried about one of your Cockatiels that's out there, scared, hungry and likely very thirsty. I do wonder.. if someone told you they found your Cockatiel and it had been attacked by a dog or cat, or even another bird, would you feel some-what bad that since you had given up, it lowered the chance of finding your Cockatiel, and the end result was bad?

IF any of my birds were to escape, wether I have 21 (which is what I have) or over 60 birds, I would still try and find the birds.. it's a bit heartless to not try and find them after a few or so days.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Well said Solace. I'm sorry again if we've misunderstood you, but I think the comment "Moto and Emma both flew away and im not wasting my time getting them" kind of got everyone (especially those who it's happened to) upset. Like I said, I've recently had my little angel put to sleep and if he had gotten out somehow I couldn't rest until I knew I had done everything in my power to try and get him home. I know options can be limited trying to find an escaped bird and it's really hard, but saying you don't want to "waste" your time finding them upset those of us who its happened to. I personally couldn't think of a more productive use of my time than trying to find an animal that depends solely on us for protection, food and water. I'm sorry you lost them and I hope you get the other one who's still out there.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Im missing 10 budgies thanks to a tornado hittin i cant be looking for one cockatiel when I got to look for 10 smaller birds and so far I got 5 back I need to get the remaining 4 before they disapear to.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't post here much, but I do read. When I first read your post I was disgusted that you weren't going to "waste your time" trying to get them back. 
And now you're concentrating on getting your budgies back (which is good) but to not have time to look for your missing cockatiel is beyond comprehension. 

You have to understand why, since all of us here are bird lovers, we would be upset by your post. Your "I don't care" attitude is just too much. 

In the last 3 months I have spent over $3,000 taking my sick 'tiels to three different vets and I would do anything to get one of them back if they got out. I had a dream one night that Tweety flew out the back sliding glass door and it was a nightmare. I couldn't imagine it actually happening and me just throwing my hands up and saying "oh well" like you have done.

This may get me banned from the board but you have no business with any birds or pets at all as far as I'm concerned. You are not a responsible pet owner because you just don't care. Period. I feel so sorry for your birds and the one the 'tiel that is lost, who is probably hungry, scared and wanting to be home. How can you not look and do everything in your power to find your bird? That is *pathetic*.  You need to rehome them to someone who would love, care for and do right by them!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

elenafan23 said:


> Im missing 10 budgies thanks to a tornado hittin i cant be looking for one cockatiel when I got to look for 10 smaller birds and so far I got 5 back I need to get the remaining 4 before they disapear to.


Well this seems to prove you do have a bit too many birds for you to care for.. Each should be just as important. I don't understand how you can be breeding for more..They can live 20-30 years each.. well, generally if they are taken care of properly. When you get a pet.. a LIVING thing.. you are obligated to care for it for however long it lives, no matter how many you have. If you can't spread the care around, then its time to start sliming down the flock. I mean caring as in both physically, mentally, AND emotionally.
This makes me angry..very angry to be honest.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

liltweets said:


> I don't post here much, but I do read. When I first read your post I was disgusted that you weren't going to "waste your time" trying to get them back.
> And now you're concentrating on getting your budgies back (which is good) but to not have time to look for your missing cockatiel is beyond comprehension.
> 
> You have to understand why, since all of us here are bird lovers, we would be upset by your post. Your "I don't care" attitude is just too much.
> ...



:clap: Well said! That's everything I was thinking. And I too have spent over $2,000.00 at the avian vet over the past two weeks. When I adopt a pet it's my job to be able to afford it's care and have the time and resources to look after it.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with some of the comments, maybe you should stop breeding and cut down a few of your birds- get them adpoted into homes where people will actually care if they fly away.
I personally find it rather selfish that you think like that- If either of my two boys got away from me for whatever reason i would be beyond shocked and sad- i wouldnt just turn around and say "yeah whatever there gone, too bad im not looking for them" when, in reality, they could be trying to get home, OR someone has found them!


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

In my first post I didn’t realise this person had so many birds, but I cant help thinking this person is almost as bad as a bird mill person, with the attitude, sorry if I sound harsh, but I generally say it as honestly as I can.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Jenny10 said:


> In my first post I didn’t realise this person had so many birds, but I cant help thinking this person is almost as bad as a bird mill person, with the attitude, sorry if I sound harsh, but I generally say it as honestly as I can.



Yeah.. something like over 30 budgies (plus they are/were breeding Budgies) and 10-11 Cockatiels and they're breeding Cockatiels too. Breeding and finding Budgies is more important though!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

This person was also on Talk Budgies and i do believe has since been banned. I did not like the attitude on their aswell regards to the breeding. Something along the lines of the babies being sickly and no vet care could be provided even if it was to humanly put them to sleep rather then grow up being sick and dying slowly.

Also believe one of the baby cockatiels she has now isnt doing so well and cannot be seen by a vet.

I do hope you get all these birds back. How did the budgies get out?


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Late on this, but I guess I can only wish for the best. It's a very sad thing to read "Not wasting my time" and "I give up". To be honest, I never was a fan of this poster, I never thought her birds lived in very good conditions, and she's constantly had babies and tons of birds. Heh.


----------

